# 1990 Mercedes 814d Vario Sill Repair panels



## mrverytall (Sep 11, 2012)

I have just purchased a cracking Ex Military 814 panel van (Blank Canvas) it has only covered 34000 miles but has obviously spent most of its life sitting around. The Sills are on the turn in a number of areas and I am looking for some panels to repair them correctly. These vans are everywhere where do you all get bits from, they seem to fall between the non light van and not a lorry crack. This van is a keeper and I want to sort the rust before it sets in can any one help, also after bonnet, another question how do you get around the problem of the recesses in the body when fitting windows and finally does anyone know of any roof hatches that fit the louvers in the roof:tongue: ?? cheers Gavin


----------



## Funky Farmer (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi and :welcome:

You will find a lot of help here Motorhome Problems I hope you get some answers
Pete


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 11, 2012)

:welcome: To the site! Sounds likea nice project. Any roof light can be made to fit.You need to pack out the corrugations with strips of upvc and Sika ,it's quite easy to do.Have a look at my build blog there's a thread about it on there somewhere.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Gavin and :welcome: - :goodluck: with the van, hope all goes well.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------

